# Forum > News > Help & Support > Report Bugs > [Bug] Profile photos are smaller than 180 x 200

## Confucius

The user control panel says that profile pictures may be 180x200 at the largest but when actually displayed on the profile they are much smaller, around 94x94 in the case of a 180x180 photo.

----------


## hackerlol

this is truly a critical issue.

----------

